# Loom Knit Lap Blankets



## Buttons

I've been searching everywhere for Loom Knit Lap Blankets or Lap-ghans. Does anyone know where you can get a free pattern or other sources that I can check out?

I would appreciate any help. Thanks Buttons


----------



## diamondbelle

Google is your friend. Do a search for "free loom knit blanket patterns" and you'll find a bunch if sites.


----------



## Buttons

Its not a blanket that I'm looking for. It just for your lap. That is all I have been doing is looking on google and no luck yet. I see all the Loom Knit blankets but wouldn't the lap blankets be different?


----------



## Rafiki

Loom Knit Lapghan ~ https://www.google.ca/search?source....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.2.238....0.C9KZPjdugwA
https://www.google.ca/search?q=loom...fu07rYAhVm0YMKHSMjCPsQsAQIJg&biw=1600&bih=708


----------



## Buttons

Rafiki said:


> Loom Knit Lapghan ~ https://www.google.ca/search?source....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.2.238....0.C9KZPjdugwA
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=loom...fu07rYAhVm0YMKHSMjCPsQsAQIJg&biw=1600&bih=708


Thank you so much for the links. I was trying to figure how to word it differently than the way I was putting it in of what I was looking for, Thank you again.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Lap blanket sizes are approximately 45x50.


----------



## Buttons

Thank you crafterwantabe. I was just going to search for that. I appreciate your help.


----------



## yourmother306

wow, I never looked at ravelry.com for loom patterns.

They have quite a bit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#pc=blanket&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1&photo=yes&craft=loom-knitting


----------



## Nanamel14

yourmother306 said:


> wow, I never looked at ravelry.com for loom patterns.
> 
> They have quite a bit.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#pc=blanket&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&page=1&photo=yes&craft=loom-knitting


Wow just saved this search, I'm thinking of buying a adjustable loom (makes many sizes and shapes) to try


----------

